# "M-5" Male Golden at Scioto County, Portsmouth, OH



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel & ALL

Please email the OH Gold. Rescues for him.
My sis in town until 4/23 and I won't be online hardly at all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just emailed all the OH rescues on the GRCA list.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is gorgeous, I hope one of the rescues helps him


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is drop dead gorgeous! I hope someone gets him out ASAP.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Delta, OH responded to my email and said they have it covered. I hope that means he is tagged for rescue.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I just emailed all the OH rescues on the GRCA list.


Thank you


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the rescue gets him, he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

I'm hoping Golden Ret. Rescue Resource gets him.
He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Delta, OH responded to my email and said they have it covered. I hope that means he is tagged for rescue.


I sure hope so! I do have an Ohio contact. Keep me posted.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

At the same shelter they have this older Golden fella too. He is M1

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13498368


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

The listing for "M5" has been removed. I hope he was adopted/rescued. Does anyone have an update?

Max is still on Petfinder: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13498368

Look at his curly coat. Is he what would be considered a "Doodle?"


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

No, I don't think that he's a doodle. But he sure is cute!! Were the rescues told about him, too??


----------

